# Using a TiVo to control the Roomba?



## StickyC (Jan 8, 2002)

I read on another forum about someone who had set up his TiVo to control the Roomba to the point where they had a scheduled recording that would fire up the Roomba on a regular basis.

Now, some Roombas do come with IR remotes that can intiate the clean cycle - would it be possible to somehow use the TiVo's IR blaster to send remote codes to the Roomba to do just that?

Anyone heard of this hack? Would it even be possible without hacking into the TiVo's code?


----------



## LisaD (Dec 20, 2001)

Um - since the above post is 2 years old, shall I assume I can't use my Tivo remote for my Roomba?


----------



## skoobisnaxs (Sep 6, 2007)

I guess it would be cool to make the tivo automatically start the roomba after Monday Night Football is over. My friends trash the place


----------

